# Soap Scum



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

I have noticed that since I've started using my homemade soap I have a LOT more soap scum.

Is this true for everyone else?

Is there something I can whip up at home that would act like those "spray your shower everyday" to keep it clean? I was wondering if vinegar might work.


----------



## BasicLiving (Nov 26, 2007)

I haven't tried this yet, but I keep threatening to. Apparently 3 tablespoons of jetdry (the dishwasher stuff) in a spray bottle topped off with water will act about the same as those daily shower sprays. It's supposed to keep scum and other things from sticking to the surface. I also read that daily sprays of vingegar and water (50/50) will help keep scum down. The next time I clean my shower, I swear I am going to start using one of these.

Penny


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

Penny, thank you.

Maybe I'll try water vinegar and jetdry.

I usually, in the past, didn't have to clean the tub that often. But now with my own soap, I notice scum in just a few days.

Of course, I'm not changing my soap. :biggrin


----------



## BasicLiving (Nov 26, 2007)

Will you please let me know if it works for you? I would like to try the jetdry mix because we have well water - and lime really builds up on our glass shower doors, even though we squeegy them after ever shower. But I need to remember to start using the jetdry spray immediately after I de-lime the glass doors, and that has been the challenge! I clean them about every 2 weeks - and it's due now. I'm really going to try to remember to mix up some jetdry and try it! But let me know how it works out for you.

Penny


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't know as this will work but on ash trays plastic or glass, if you spray with liquid gold you don't get stuck on cigerett ashes and they wash up great. 
Also I use a rinse with jet dry in it for glasses and I don't have a dish washer also use it straight on the patio glass table to clean it off all the rain scum.


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

wouldn't the liquid gold be slippery? hmmmm, i'll keep that in mind too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Soap scum is caused by soap molecules clinging to hard water deposits. The extreme solution is to get a water softener 

Christy


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

Well that makes sense.

I had heard that many soaps on the market, especially liquid soaps contain water softners. That would be why it's building up faster.

So, I guess it's time to call Culligan, or look into those newfangled water softners.

Thanx Chris


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I wouldn't use liquid gold in the bath tub was just stating it was good for ash trays. I have always in the past used skin so soft bath oil to clean the tub of scum


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

So do those of you who have soap scum also have scale in your soap buckets you have to acid rinse out? Vicki


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't, but I mix in glass or enamal; and I've made a total of 5 batches. :blush


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Shoot that should have read....those of you with soap scum do you have milk scale in your MILK buckets you have to acid rinse out  in the dairy barn  Vicki


----------

